# RO plant



## alhousni009 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ملفات جميلة


----------



## khalid elnaji (25 أغسطس 2014)

تشكر يا حبيب


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (28 مارس 2015)

شئ ممتع وجيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالغفار القابسي (23 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اسأل الاخوة الافاضل من لديه فكرة عن المواد الطبيعية التي يصنع الغشاء المصفي الذي يعزل الملح عن الماء 
شكرا على التجاوب


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## aymanas2005 (19 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

